# Will Extreme Cold Damage Computer Components?



## 2048Megabytes (Jul 21, 2008)

If computer components (processor, motherboard, LCD screen) were in a dry environment that was at -15 Celsius all the way down to -30 Celsius would the cold damage computer components in any way?

At what low point would freezing temperatures begin to damage components?


----------



## just a noob (Jul 21, 2008)

i dont exactly think it could, just watch out for condensation, except for that lcd screen, the crystals will actully freeze


----------



## bragr (Jul 21, 2008)

I know that people use liquid nitrogen to cool their CPU's for extreme overclocking (check youtube for some cool vids) but those temps are definitely below what your computer is rated to run at and it could shorten the computer's life.

I don't think it will instantly kill your mobo, CPU, ram, etc. I do think that you have to worry about the fans, PSU, HDD, and CD/DVD drive. The reason is that they have moving parts that could seize do to ice and oil thickening. Also the HDD and CD are precision items that could be affected by cold.


----------



## just a noob (Jul 22, 2008)

its not the cold that shortens the life span, its the voltage they run through the cpu


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 22, 2008)

just a noob said:


> its not the cold that shortens the life span, its the voltage they run through the cpu



Correct. You can't burn out your CPU by messing with its clock speed. Voltage on the other hand... 

Condensation is what you need to avoid if you're goin that low.


----------



## James^.^ (Jul 22, 2008)

That wouldn't be very fun playing a game like crysis while liquid nitrogen is bubbling a creating gas in your room


----------

